# Downregging - ready to start FET No 2. Anyone else in same boat



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just wondered if anyone was downregging, ready to start FET and wanted to be a cycle buddie

I am no 2 of medicated FET and been down regging since 30th June.  Got baseline scan on 23rd July.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Aikybeats,

I am a few days behind you    This is my 4th FET.

I start DR on Friday, with my baseline on 1st August.

Fingers crossed for us both  

Snowdrop x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Aikybeats and snowdrop,

I am on day 5 DR of medicated FET my baseline scan in 31st July! 

This is my 1st FET I have 4 frosties how many do you both have if you don't mind me asking?

So happy to chat to you both!  

Spinny xxx


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Spinny,

I have four too.

I start my synarel on Friday, which means hot flushes in this weather -  ooh er!!

Take care

Snowdrop xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiya

Nice to speak to you both.  Glad I’ve got some cycle buddies to get through this.  I have 24 frosties left.  I got 28 from my IVF but got really bad OHSS.  They defrosted 4 for my first FET.  Got a BFP from it but miscarried.

I am downregging by superfact injections as the nasal spray didn’t work for me.  

Fingers crossed that this is our time.  It’s a stressful time what we all go through isn’t it.

I’m going to a 50th this weekend, last time I’ll have a wee drink for a while (or I hope 9 months!!!).

Horrible day here today, raining and windy.

Speak soon

Love ax


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi girlies,

I am on day 5 of DR injections Buserlin!  Only 14 days til my baseline scan can't wait!



Spinny xxx


----------



## jen83 (Jun 9, 2006)

hello, 

Does anyone mind me joining? my 1st Fet got x2 frosties really worried about he thawing process. 
Had a bfp in May this year  but sadly ended in M/C. 
So onwards and upwards and     for this one. Started doen regs on sunday got my baseline scan next thursday.

I will try and keep up with you all but as spinny knows i am sooo rubbish at keeping up but i love reading and staying in the loop.   

take care 

jen83 xxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Jen,

Great chatting to you on both threads  ,  Sorry about your sad news hunny thinking of you and your sister. Sending you big   Jen.

I am like you worried incase non of my frosties thaw (I have 4)!  I don't go for my scan until 31st July and started DR on the 11th.  It seems so long I am DR a week longer than you!  I wonder if it is because I have such long cycles due to PCOS?  

Like you I am having headaches this time and with my last tx icsi in Jan 08 I didn't get as many. Oh well don't have a choice do we really if we want our dream!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Aikybeats and snowdrops how are you both doing?

I have just been to see my neice perform in School she is an amazing child I am so proud of her.  She played Piano, Clarinet, Guitar and she was in the choir she is such a star she is 11 adn about to leave for secondary school.

She played on the Piano 'Fur Elise' and was fantastic.

She also played california Dreamin and 'Minuet'.

Hope you are both well!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiya Snowdrop, Spinny and Jen

Spinny - no wonder you are proud of your neice.  She seems like a star in the making.

Hows everyone feeling tonight?  I had a terrible migrane yesterday.  Had to go to bed.  Thankfully not had any headaches today.  Am on the countdown now for my baseline scan.  Just hope I'm down enough to get started on stimming.

Been at a friends house tonight.  We meet up about every 2 months.  Its always a really sad time when we meet up.  She lost her little girl to leukemia last July - she was only 1 year 2 months.  I also lost a little boy (Findlay) at 25 weeks last April, so its always quite emotional and we sort the world out!!!

Whats on this weekend?

How long is everybody down regging for.  I will have been downregging for 24 days when I go for scan.

Anyway, away to catch the end of BB.

Speak soon.

Love Axxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jen, Aikybeats, and snowdrop how are you all?  

This cycle is longer than an IVF or ICSI cycle the hospital said it takes about 5 weeks.  I am so impatient I think because last time I had scan after 14 days it just seems a long time to wait 3 weeks before scan!

Oh well sorry for moaning just can't wait!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## jen83 (Jun 9, 2006)

hi girlies  

Spinny: how nice to see you niece perform all of that, she must be a very clever girl hope she gonna keep it up with going to high school. 

Ive changed my scan to thursday this week as something in work has come up and it would have made it hard 4 me to get threre and as jays away all week then thursday seemed a better option. but it the quickest scan ive had ive only been down regging a week today and boy have i felt it more than last time!  dunno if my emotions are running high because all that has gone on this week but i felt like i am going mad crying at the drop of a hat and very tired.   really not like me.

like you said spinny dont have a choice its to reach our goals!   

Hiya snowdrop and aikybeats hope all is goinig well.      

well off to work at 3 and back home 2moz at 3 yey cant wait already!  

take care xx

jen83


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi girls,

Jen I know what you mean. No way did I feel this bad last time I am going   and not even on the 2WW yet.  The headaches and hangover feeling so horrible I hate it! 10 days til my baseline scan and then hope to have some hormones back!  Waiting for AF already 2 days late but last time it was 6 days late have you had yours yet or are you due? Jen hope you are feeling a bit beter hunny!   

Snowdrop and Aikybeats any side effects yet?   

Love and Luck to all of you   

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi ladies,

I hope you had a lovely weekend.

Jen and Spinny - the old synarel is having a rubbish effect on me too.  I feel as though I am going to have a sinus infection, and talk about Mrs Angry, crikey I could have done someone some damage yesterday.  I was skipping between wanting to lash out or wanting to cry, I felt rubbish all morning, then we took our doggies for a walk in some local woods, that was much better a bit of fresh air made me feel much better.  I try to drink more fluids when I am down regging, I guess it may help with the headaches  

Spinny - your niece sounds very clever, all of those instruments I bet you were really proud,

Aiky - I have been down regging all of 4 days, my scan will be at 14 days.

Positive thinking for our defrosting embies     

Take care

Kerri xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope everyone is doing fine.

Nice and sunny here today.  Just pitty I'm working.

I had to phone Hospital today as not got enough stuff to do until Wednesday.  They didnt give me enough.  so am up tomorrow for baseline scan.  All getting close now.

Speak soon

Love ax


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope your all well.

Well baseline scan not too good.  Been jagging for 23 days and (same as last time), not down regged enough so back with Provera to take for 5 days to bring on period (keep jagging), then to phone Hospital when start.  Basically back to square one but will get there.

Speak soon.

Love ax


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Aikybeats,

Sending you an AF dance, these dancing bananas are bound to bring the old witch out.

        

Take care

Kerri xx


----------

